# 07 sentra s blower motor fuses



## scarlett0 (Aug 22, 2015)

not sure if this is the right spot for this, but...

all the time we had the car, it only had one fuse for the blower motor in the fusebox. a few days ago on a really humid day, the blower motor stopped working. we checked the fuse, blown of course, then replaced it. the motor ran a few seconds and blew that fuse too. we took out the blower motor and hooked it to a jump box, and it worked fine. then we realized it needed two fuses, put the other one in, and so far, everything is working fine. we've had the car 4 years now, and it ran on just the one fuse for all that time. we're wondering, before it's all put back together, if it sounds like it was just a missing fuse problem, and it'll be correct now, or if the harsher humidity made it work harder, contributing to the problem, or if there could still be something wrong and it won't work for long. thanks


----------

